# Shoes and furniture!



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys! So My lovely V is 9 months old and wonderful. Completely house trained, knows all commands and I've even taught her "out of the kitchen" BUT she loves to sneak around and do things she knows she's not supposed to. While I'm in the room, she plays with her toys, but when I leave to go do something, I come back to her chewing on my shoes. As soon as she sees me, she gets up and walks away from the shoe before I can even tell her to stop! As soon as I say "leave it" she leaves it, but how can I encourage her to not start chewing on shoes and furniture in the first place? Thanks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've recently discovered a wonderful product called "Fooey Ultr-Bitter Training Aid". My *sweet* 7 month old pup was ripping the bark off my parents' trees in their front yard, so we sprayed this stuff all over the trunk and they haven't touched them since then. Be VERY careful not to get it on your hands because it tastes horrific if it somehow ends up getting in your mouth.


----------



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks!!! I'm ordering it right now! =) My furniture thanks you! ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Is this available in the UK?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We bought the Fooey and Miles loved it  It is horrible tasting and we sprayed it 2 months ago and still catch whiffs of it, but for some weird reason he licked the furniture more after we bought it. We switched to cayenne pepper and that helped us


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing I found that works 100 percent of the time is watch them like a hawk.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My only advice re: shoes is to not leave them anywhere where she can get them. Just make it a habit. 

As for furniture, you can try bitter apple but it didn't work with Luna. She did a number on my husband's desk and our rug. Eventually they grow out of this phase but it takes a while. 

Also, I would make it a habit to try to always know where your V is and what she's doing at all times. It's amazing how fast they can get into something they're not supposed to! (see picture below - luckily the burner was off and this was not hot. She climbed up the side of her pen to get into this pot). 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG *flynnandlunasmom*, caught in the act  

My boy did this about 6 weeks ago and ate a pan full of beef stroganoff - the pan was as clean as a whistle.

How did he/she get up there? Mine just stood on his hind legs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive had one turn on the gas burner trying to get to food on the stove. Flynnandlunasmom that sure is a cute picture.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

hotmischilef, this was when she was much younger and she was in a pen in the kitchen. She literally climbed up the side of the pen (it was mesh) like Spider-dog and jumped onto the counter beside the stove. I'd swear she had webbed feet when she was a pup! 

She's full grown now and lucky for us, she's short. She's tried the hind-leg thing but she can't quite reach.


----------



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! That picture is adorable! I just bought her a Christmas-y collar with a tiny tiny bell on it so I can slightly hear her if she runs into the other room when she's supposed to be in her area. Just got the "bitter no chew" brand from Pets Mart so I'll give an update in a little while. ;D


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, I'm still a NEWBY BIG TIME...But I have found bitter spray works great!! My 9 week old pup has started chewing on my dining room chairs, I sprayed the chairs with bitter spary and SHE HATES the tatse and smell of it. I have used it on other things (computer cords) that she chews on too. If she keeps it up with the trash can that will be sprayed too. I wait till she is chewing on the item, tell her WRONG and if she still keeps chewsing, I get the spray bottle. I make sure she sees me spray the item.  I found the recipe on line 
1 cup vinegar
1 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 cup water
mix it up, put it in a spray bottle and TADAAAAAA instant safe bitter spray.

not sure how long this will work on Ginger, but it's working for now. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Booferstm (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading some of these stories, I cant help but share some of the stunts our Vizsla, Tanner, has pulled off.  He used to habitually get into the refrigerator, and one time ate an entire pot of chili! We had to put child locks on all of our cuppords and refrigerator. We also crate him now when we leave the house, as he loves his den and this keeps him out of trouble!
* We have a Weimeraner, Mason, also. For a while, we would leave Mason and Tanner in their own room, but this resulted in probem after problem. I struggled with the idea of crating them for a while, but after a lot of research I have come to terms with it-and we are all happier..


----------

